# الضمير والروح القدس



## Alfy Samir (27 سبتمبر 2009)

نعم وسلام من ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسح 

اريد الاجابة على السؤال التالى :
*ما الفرق بين الضمير والروح القدس ؟*
بولس الرسول يقول " اقول الصدق فى المسيح وضميرى شاهد لى بالروح القدس "

وشكراَ

اخوكم 
الفى سمير فؤاد


----------



## bonguy (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*اولاً اعتقد ان الموضوع هيتنقل لأن ده مش مكانه , ثانياً بالنسبة لسؤالك فمن وجهة نظري ان الضمير ده هو المسير او المحرك للأنسان بالفطرة فلكل انسان ضميره سواء مسيحي او غير مسيحي , ولكن عندما يحل الروح القدس بداخل المؤمن بفعل المعمودية وعندما يتفعل بالاسرار الالهية يتحكم الروح القدس في الضمير ويصير هو القائد بالنسبة له ويسيره , اي ان الانسان بطبيعته ضميره هو ما يسيره وعندما يحل الروح القدس بداخل الانسان يسير ما يسير الانسان , وعندما قال مار بولس الرسول " اقول الصدق فى المسيح وضميرى شاهد لى بالروح القدس " يقصد انه يقول الصدق بفعل ضميره الفطري الطبيعي الذي يحكمه الروح القدس الان.....اتمني اني اكون جاوبتك علي سؤالك ​*


----------



## النهيسى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الروح القدس هو روح الله الذى من عند الآب ينبثق ونحل على نعمه عن طريق سر الميرون والأسرار الكنسيه الأخرى

أما الضمير فهو الشريعه الأدبيه التى صار عليها أباؤنا قبل الشريعه المكتوبه ونحن نولد به ولا نكتسبه

الروح القدس لا تخطئ بل تبكت الأنسان على خطاياه 
والضمير يبكت أيضا ولكنه يخطئ ,, لذلك نسمع على من خدر  ضميره

أفعال الأنسان تطفئ روح الله فى داخله أو تفارقه لكن الضمير لا يفارق الأنسان ولكنه يموت والروح القدس لا تموت لأنها روح الله​


----------



## My Rock (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الضمير هو ليس الروح القدس
فالروح القدس ثابت لا يتغير، اما الضمير فهو يتغير من مجتمع لآخر و من إنسان لأخر.
الضمير هو مجموعة الأداب و المسموح عن الممنوع الذي في فكر الإنسان و هذه الأداب تتغير مع العمر و مع الوقت و مع المكان لكن الروح القدس ثابت.
الضمير موجود عند كل إنسان لكن الروح القدس موجود عن المؤمنين فقط.


----------



## Strident (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الله خلق الإنسان له ضمير...
يمكن أن يكون صالح حساس للشر  و يمكن ألا يكون...
الروح القدس صالح بالتأكيد منذ الأزل و إلى الأبد فهو روح الحق...

الروح القدس في الإنسان يوقظ الضمير، و يوجهه للتوبة...
بدون الروح القدس، يمكن أن يؤدي الضمير للندم الشديد و يتوقف عنده، فيصل الإنسان لليأس و الانتحار (يهوذا أكبر مثال) بينما الروح القدس مع الندم يعطي توبة و رجاء...

يمكن ان يموت ضمير إنسان بفعل الخطية...لكن الروح القدس لن يموت بالتأكيد


----------



## yousteka (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*ان الروح القدس هو الله نفسه لذلك يعرف فكر الله اما العقل البشري فيعرف فكر الحكمه البشريه وليس فكر الله *

*فالضمير هو القوة الخافية داخل الانسان التى تحاسبه على اخطاءه وشهواته وتمنعه من فعل الشر والخطأ وتشجعه على عمل الخير*

*وهو يختلف من انسان لانسان لاختلاف العادات والتقاليد والاعمال البشرية*

*ولكن الروح القدس له اعمال اكثر من ذلك بكثير*
*لانه روح الله فيقوم بأعمال جوهرية كثيرة فى حياة المؤمن*
*مثل*​*
يبكت الإنسان على خطاياه ليتوب عنها (يو 8:16).

وَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُبَكِّتُ الْعَالَمَ عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ وَعَلَى بِرٍّ وَعَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ. 
​*
* يرشد الإنسان إلى طريق الخلاص (يو 13:16)، .*

وَأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ بَلْ كُلُّ مَا يَسْمَعُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأُمُورٍ آتِيَةٍ


* يذكر الإنسان بكلمات الرب فى المواقف المختلفة (يو 26:14).*



26 وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ


* يقدس الإنسان ويطهره من أدناس الخطيئة (أع 3:2). *

وَظَهَرَتْ لَهُمْ أَلْسِنَةٌ مُنْقَسِمَةٌ كَأَنَّهَا مِنْ نَارٍ وَاسْتَقَرَّتْ عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ. 

* يثمر فى الإنسان ثمار روح الله القدوس (غل 22:5). *

وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ فَهُوَ: مَحَبَّةٌ فَرَحٌ سَلاَمٌ، طُولُ أَنَاةٍ لُطْفٌ صَلاَحٌ، إِيمَانٌ 



* يعطى مواهب للإنسان فى كل ضيقة تقابله (يو 26:14).*

وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ. 



وهناك ايضا اختلاف بين ضمير المؤمن وضمير الانسان العادي

فضمير الانسان العادي بيعمل حاجات كتيره وضميره لا ياْنبه على اي شي....
بينما الانسان المؤمن الذي فيه الروح القدس ضميره يبكته على كل شي بيعمله ضد ارادة الله...
يعني........ كل شي بيعمله في حياته مش من مشيئة الرب يكون هناك تبكيت ضميره...
وهذا الفرق الجميل بين انسان عادي بيعمل اي شي مش من مشيئة الرب وضميره لا يبكته....
لكن!!!! الانسان المؤمن عنده ضمير دايما يبكته بامور مش كويسه ان لا يعملها...
​


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 سبتمبر 2009)

الضمير ليس هو الروح القدس 
فلا يمكن ان يكون صفة ( الشرير ) تنسب الى الروح القدس

(لنتقدم بقلب صادق في يقين الايمان مرشوشة قلوبنا من ضمير شرير ومغتسلة اجسادنا بماء نقي)
(عبرانيين 10: 22) 

تحياتي


----------



## غصن زيتون (28 سبتمبر 2009)

الضمير ..
هو مصدر من مصادر معرفتنا باللة وصفاتة وعن كثير من الحقائق اللاهوتية كوجود النفس وحريتها وخلودها والثواب والعقاب ... الـــخ ,
فالضمير فينا حكم باطنى وصمت طبيعى يكلم الانسان شاهدا عن اللة وشريعتة وهو قائد أمين يقرب النفس من اللة ويقودها لمعرفة الحق والواجب والتمييز بين الخير والشر ...

وعلى قدر ما يكون الضمير حياً ومرهفاً على قدر ما يكون مصدراً للخير ومعرفة اللة معرفة دقيقة ...
ونحن إن لم نتلقى وحياً من السماء يكون الضمير السليم هو المرشد لنا الى الحق وإن كان إرشادة محدوداً ببعض الحقائق العامة لأن الضمير هو شريعة ألهية مكتوبة او مطبوعة فى القلب 

والضمير يمكن ان يكون هادياًكافيا للنفس الانسانية حيث يقودها لمعرفة الحقائق الهامة .. وعلى هدية سار الكثيرون من رجال الامة الاسرائيلية وغيرهم من الفلاسفة والامم :
فابراهيم ونوح واخنوخ ويوسف وإن كانو يتلقون فى بعض الاحيان إرشاداً مباشراً من اللة ولكنهم فى اكثر احوالهم كانو يعتمدون على هذا الصوت الباطنى وهو ( الضمير )

ومهما قيل من جهة الامة الاسرائيلية قبل الشريعة الموسوية فان الامر اوضح بالنسبة لرجال وثنيين لم يتلقوا شريعة من السماء ومع ذلك قد اهتدوا الى بعض حقائق لاهوتية , كوجود اللة ووحدانيتة ووجود النفس وحريتها وخلودها والثواب والعقاب والدينونة , وهى كلها مسائل تلقوها من صوت باطنى كان يهتف فيهم ويرشدهم الى الحق


----------



## غصن زيتون (28 سبتمبر 2009)

ومن البديهيات ان الانسان يحوى فى داخلة الضمير الذى يقوم فية بمهمة الدليل والمرشد الذى يبصرنا بما يجب ان نفعلة من الخير او نتجنبة من الشر .

و بمهمة القاضى او الحكم عل افعالنا وافعال غيرنا من الناس فيقيمها ويقدرها من ناحية الخير تارة ومن ناحية الشر تارة اخرى 

ثم بمهمة ثالثة وهى الشاهد والرقيب على تصرفاتنا ..

فهو 
قبل الفعل مرشد ودليل ...
وفى اثناء الفعل شاهد ورقيب ...
وبعد الفعل ينقلب حكماً وقاضياً ...

للضمير إذا سلطان على نفوسنا ... ومع انة لا يوقع علينا عقوبة مادية بل كل جزائة روحى ادبى إلا اننا نخشاة


----------

